# ...them Texas gals



## Josiah (Jun 2, 2015)

This an excerpt from a piece of advertising ephemera (c.1935) I just put on Ebay


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 2, 2015)

There is an old saying, "Kiss me baby, nothing makes me sick...."


----------

